# pH problem



## sunkeeper (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello everyone!

I ve recently [1month finished my tank and installed plants and fish] and I ve got a pH problem...the pH of the tank is ranging between 8.0 and 9.0.I see ranging because i cant figure exactly the color..it s 8.5 for sure i think but let s say it like this.
my tank is 126 L big..it has some anubias some bacopa some ludwiglia..weeping moss.some coconuts [boiled cleaned and so on].a wood piece from a petshop ..it s not mopan and it s not driftwood..i don t knwo exactly how it was called.substrate is from pet shop also.
i have several fishes..all small..neons 2 hoplo zebra few guppies a beta cories kuhli loaches a platydoras some snails.They are all fine no1 is dieing at all.

Also i ve tested the water form the sink which i put in the aquarium and it s the same ph value as the one in the aquarium.[i use dechlorinator]

What to do...
oh I got a filter jbl crystalprofi e701 also


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

if the fish are doing well, then why do anything?

I don't see a problem here


----------



## sunkeeper (Jan 22, 2015)

I was thinking that but then I ve read that they should stay in a certain pH level...What might high ph values as mine cause them ?
and another quiestion..do you think that when the platydoras gets big he ll eat my kuhlis and neons?


----------

